# Apocalyptic pieces from the 20th Century.



## NickisReallyCool (May 12, 2008)

Hello. I'm doing a school project at the moment, the subject being the apocalypse. More specifically, I'm going to be writing about 20th century classical music, and how composers from the era have looked at the apocalypse. At the moment, I'm looking to find as many pieces of music that are related to the Apocalypse as I can, and was wondering if anybody can help.

The music doesn't have to be specifically about the revelation or anything like that, or even needs to be "Apocalyptic" specific, but rather can be related to the apocalypse. For instance, I'm going to be looking at Penderecki's Threnody. Which can be related to the apocalypse because It deals with the catastrophic Hiroshima bombing (Which many might have thought was the apocalypse at the time). I'll also be looking Glass's 5th symphony, the 10th part - Judgement & Apocalypse. Which is ok, even though it's only one part of the whole.

So anything else would be awesome.

Cheers.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Off the top of my head, Messaien's "Quatour pour le fin du temps" and Mahler's "Resurrection" symphony ring a bell. Steve Reich's "Different Trains" can be distantly connected to the apocalypse. I'm sure I'll think of more as time goes on .


----------



## anon2k2 (Dec 18, 2007)

In my opinion, Honegger has two that would fit this category: both the third and fifth symphonies. Both tell a different apocolyptic tale, sort of like seeing an abstract sculpture from two different angles.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

It sounds like you need to look up new age and native american music for your
inspiration. There is a movie out called Apocalypse about the Mayan natives.
you might want to check out the soundtrack to it. I wouldn't really suggest the
movie because some of the story is wrong. Some of the actors are too tall and
real mayans are short. They are the mexicans who are really short.
judy tooley


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Yeah, Mahler's second definitely sounds good to me, though it's technically 19th century... but who needs to follow the rules that dogmatically?


----------

